# Ideas for new Cut



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

There are so many interesting cuts in the grooming area. I love hanging out here just looking. I would let the hair grow for a while and a lion cut sounds great! The faux conti too.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Olie said:


> The faux conti too.


That's the one without the rosettes, right?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> That's the one without the rosettes, right?


 Thats what I was thinking, then it would be similar to the lion as well, right?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

well i'm a sucker for a german clip- your so close to it anyway more top knot more legs and you'd be almost there.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

He has one of the kinkiest coats I've seen. If you blow dry him super straight (which will be a challenge cause its so twirled) , you could put him in a very handsome GERMAN trim. Just look at his face. Its a boy face. Nothing feminine at all. Make him look like a little man with a goatee, no mustace, just the lower lip from the flews to the front.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

My girl is even worse. I can brush and blow dry em, and two days later they are back in their "dreads". Given the option, I think they could self cord. LOL


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Definitely a modified continental!


----------

